# DNR Offering Classes in Bear and Coyote Hunting at Rifle River State Recreation Area



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Department of Natural Resources wants to ensure that hunters have all the knowledge they need for a successful hunting season and is offering two classes suitable for both the novice and experienced hunter. Bear Hunting 101 and Coyote Hunting 101 are taking place starting at noon Saturday, Sept.10, at the Rifle River State Recreation Area, 2550 E. Rose City in Lupton in Ogemaw County.

More...


----------

